# Making eggs keep long term



## mykle200 (Mar 22, 2014)

I read a great article about making eggs keep long term. Those of us that grew up on farms know as long as you don't wash the eggs the bloom on them will keep them good for up to 2 months. However you can also coat them with warm mineral oil you warm up for 30 seconds in the microwave and they can keep for up to six months.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I did not know about oiling eggs, but we keep them in a bowl on the table, not in the fridge. Not like I'm that old, that's farm ~ now I'm gonna oil some and see


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm gonna give it a try too. Why are they always refrigerated at the stores? I wouldn't think that eggs are all that old from fresh laid to market.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Store eggs can be up to 30 days old before you get them.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The chickens don't like it when you touch thier eggs. At least that's what I remember.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Store eggs are washed before being packaged. I tried the oil egg bit. I needed eggs after about six weeks and used them. They do fine in baking but don't cook up well when fried. I did not warm the oil, just room temperature.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Store eggs are washed before being packaged. I tried the oil egg bit. I needed eggs after about six weeks and used them. They do fine in baking but don't cook up well when fried. I did not warm the oil, just room temperature.


Could you expand on that? The part about them not cooking up well for fried eggs? What was the result, and what about scrambled?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

You can dehydrate scrambled eggs quite easily using a dehydrator & the real fine mesh trays. You can also scramble & cook eggs then put them in the freezer.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> You can dehydrate scrambled eggs quite easily using a dehydrator & the real fine mesh trays. You can also scramble & cook eggs then put them in the freezer.


how are they dehydrated? and then what is shelf life after that?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

You can also tell if an egg is good or bad by submersing in water.A good egg will sink.A bad egg will float.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bag Lady - the eggs seemed to "shrink" inside the shell. They didn't spread out well when I fried a couple. But they worked fine in pancakes, cake etc.


----------



## ralper (Mar 30, 2014)

Hard boiled then Pickled then Canned. Keep for several years. It is high acid due to the vinegar and so only needs a water bath for canning.
Use small or medium eggs as they fit into the jars better.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The key to using oil to preserve eggs is not to use motor oil.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Eggs will keep at 50 degrees at least 3 months

The eggs you purchase at the store have probably been refrigeratorated for over 4 months and just before Easter 8 months

IMO the egg is the ultimate survival food


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Coat the outside of the washed egg (you know - the shell) with Sodium Silicate. That will seal the egg from the air and it will keep longer without refrigeration. You can also use the Sodium Silicate to seal leaks in your radiator and engine block. It is also known as "water glass".


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

One of the reason that eggs do not keep in their original form long term (longer than a couple of months) is due to their being LIVING things. The cells use the energy that they contain, literally consuming themselves in the process after time. Same deal goes for storage of root crops, etc. They are still alive and burning carbohydrates and eventually begin to shrink and dry up. Cooling slows the process but does not halt it. Eliminating air penetration also slows the process, but nothing really stops it.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it possible to can hard boiled eggs without pickling them? I'm not a fan of pickled eggs and I am getting chickens so should have a surplus of eggs to attempt to store long term.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> The key to using oil to preserve eggs is not to use motor oil.


NOW you tell us.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

cdell said:


> Is it possible to can hard boiled eggs without pickling them? I'm not a fan of pickled eggs and I am getting chickens so should have a surplus of eggs to attempt to store long term.


Preserving the chicken will work out better than preserving the eggs.


----------

